# Hello From SoCal, Looking To Connect



## fairyclown (May 1, 2021)

Hey! My name is Noël ILL and I am a professional voiceover artist and also front the band Noël & Jeremy. I joined this forum to connect with other professionals and exchange tips and tricks. I'm desperately seeking any tips on promoting a new band if you got any! My band came out with our debut album in September of last year. Would be great to get leads for help with pr. I've been doing everything for our band thus far in terms of management and press, which is hardly any  Feel free to connect with me on social, Twitter and Insta @noelill just let me know you are from this forum and I'll follow you back!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

Hi Noël. I noticed your other post because I was very curious to learn more about “witch rap”! Cool stuff.

Anyway... I wish you a warm welcome here. Cool to have you here & best regards from The Netherlands


----------



## fairyclown (May 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Noël. I noticed your other post because I was very curious to learn more about “witch rap”! Cool stuff.
> 
> Anyway... I wish you a warm welcome here. Cool to have you here & best regards from The Netherlands


Wow, the Netherlands! That's so cool. I have never been but would like to visit someday. Thanks for checking us out! And also for that feedback about how "witch rap" caught your attention. That might actually help us in our marketing at some point. Best to you as well, Thanks!


----------



## jonathanparham (May 1, 2021)

welcome

promoting and marketing are sometimes scarce on the forum. I recommend https://indepreneur.io


----------



## MusiquedeReve (May 2, 2021)

Welcome aboard from New York - congrats on winning the video award!


----------



## fairyclown (May 3, 2021)

jonathanparham said:


> welcome
> 
> promoting and marketing are sometimes scarce on the forum. I recommend https://indepreneur.io


Awesome thanks! I will check that out. I also just learned about submithub, looks interesting.


----------



## fairyclown (May 3, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Welcome aboard from New York - congrats on winning the video award!


Hey! I love NY! Thanks so much!


----------



## wahey73 (May 3, 2021)

Welcome on board from Italy. Even me a new (active) member


----------



## fairyclown (May 4, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Welcome on board from Italy. Even me a new (active) member


Hello to Italy! Another place I would love to see one day. Thank you


----------

